# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  STEALTH-20  ERROR E-02

## BILLYSBOY

Καλησπερα, εχω εναν διαδρομο STEALTH-20, οποιος μου βγαζει σφαλμα E-02 την οθονη του time. Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο??

----------

